# Playtesting new scenarios in NNY



## thedmstrikes (Nov 6, 2007)

I am looking for some available players to join in playtesting some scenarios, including a 0 level scenario, located in Watertown, NY.  Email if you would like some details on what I have going on to thedmstrikes@yahoo.com.  I already have a couple of players, but I am seeking newer perspectives from some fresh people.  The game will be run only one day a week as permitted by the majority's schedule.


----------

